# New Sharp LED TV and HR22 - Lip sync issues, need some guidance.



## Wintrmte (Nov 6, 2007)

We just recently upgraded our TV to a new 60" Sharp Aquos LED TV and have been having a heck of a time with lip sync issues (audio out of sync with TV).

Our setup is fairly simple, from the HR22 HD-DVR, we are going HDMI to the TV and the optical cable to the stereo receiver.

We use the stereo receiver for all audio and not the TV speakers.

I'm certain the TV is at fault here, but I am not sure how best to go about fixing it.. It's not exactly a DirecTV issue but figured if anyone would know how to fix this, it would be the nice folks on these forums! 

I did do a search through all the forums for "lip sync" but it returned so many results, I couldn't go through them all.

Anyone have any advice on how to fix this?

Thank you!!


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I'd think part of the issue is audio going through the av receiver and video going straight to the TV. the best upgrade I made was to get an HDMI receiver, seemed to help my own synching issues and greatly improved my Bluray audio quality.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Little unclear here, are you using the optical cable between the DirecTV receiver and the AV receiver, or between the TV and the AV receiver? You most likely want to run from the DirecTV receiver to the AV receiver, otherwise you might be losing true DD5.1. Many TVs won't pass that out their optical output when using the HDMI input as the source, instead they downgrade the sound to 2.0.

If you are already going optical between the DirecTV receiver and the AV receiver, then you need to see if your AV receiver has a setting to adjust the timing of the audio. Usually called audio delay or audio sync. If you tell us which model of AV receiver you have we may be able to help more.


----------



## csrrocks2011 (Aug 10, 2011)

multiple channels or just a certain number???


----------



## Wintrmte (Nov 6, 2007)

Beerstalker said:


> Little unclear here, are you using the optical cable between the DirecTV receiver and the AV receiver, or between the TV and the AV receiver? You most likely want to run from the DirecTV receiver to the AV receiver, otherwise you might be losing true DD5.1. Many TVs won't pass that out their optical output when using the HDMI input as the source, instead they downgrade the sound to 2.0.
> 
> If you are already going optical between the DirecTV receiver and the AV receiver, then you need to see if your AV receiver has a setting to adjust the timing of the audio. Usually called audio delay or audio sync. If you tell us which model of AV receiver you have we may be able to help more.


Optical cable between the AV receiver and DirecTV Receiver.

I'll get the model number when I go downstairs, but don't think it has a delay -- it's kind of old and doesn't even have HDMI input/outputs on it. 

I think as someone else pointed out, I may need to get a new receiver and pipe the TV and Audio through it..

Curious though, does that degrade sound quality if I do the TV and Audio through the receiver using the HDMI cable?


----------



## Wintrmte (Nov 6, 2007)

csrrocks2011 said:


> multiple channels or just a certain number???


It's kind of random to be honest. We rented Soul Surfer from the PPV channel and the audio was off the entire movie. It's not all the time though, some shows on HBO are fine, others are not.

Really strange.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

You may also want to try turning off any frame interpolation stuff that the TV might have and see if that helps (this assumes the audio is ahead of the video).


----------



## csrrocks2011 (Aug 10, 2011)

Wintrmte said:


> It's kind of random to be honest. We rented Soul Surfer from the PPV channel and the audio was off the entire movie. It's not all the time though, some shows on HBO are fine, others are not.
> 
> Really strange.


Honestly, I can tell you when you call in, they will escalate to engineers. Normally, it is something with the feed to you that is being miscommunicated. If you get that answer and are not satisfied, hang up, call back and bend the truth a bit, like, the receiver won't turn on....You'll get a new receiver, but it wont guarantee to fix the problem.  Just trying to save ya some grief on the other end!


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

If your TV has an audio pass-through, try feeding your receiver from the TV instead of directly from the DirecTV box. This will introduce a delay that may sync things up (or make it worse......) Ultimately, though, the best solution is a more modern receiver with HMDI inputs.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

csrrocks2011 said:


> Honestly, I can tell you when you call in, they will escalate to engineers. Normally, it is something with the feed to you that is being miscommunicated. If you get that answer and are not satisfied, hang up, call back and bend the truth a bit, like, the receiver won't turn on....You'll get a new receiver, but it wont guarantee to fix the problem.  Just trying to save ya some grief on the other end!


What are you saying? Lie to DirecTV to get a new receiver that won't fix a problem with other parts of a set up? 
Yes, I see your remarks don't represent, but seriously.... why would you write that?


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

Calling DirecTV for a lip sync issue is about as useful as sand in a desert (calling them for any technical problem is an exercise in pure frustration, in my experience). OP - do yourself a favor and avoid calling them, especially about this issue.



csrrocks2011 said:


> Honestly, I can tell you when you call in, they will escalate to engineers. Normally, it is something with the feed to you that is being miscommunicated. If you get that answer and are not satisfied, hang up, call back and bend the truth a bit, like, the receiver won't turn on....You'll get a new receiver, but it wont guarantee to fix the problem.  Just trying to save ya some grief on the other end!


----------



## csrrocks2011 (Aug 10, 2011)

Laxguy said:


> What are you saying? Lie to DirecTV to get a new receiver that won't fix a problem with other parts of a set up?
> Yes, I see your remarks don't represent, but seriously.... why would you write that?


I should've definitely put a little more sarcasm in there...It was a sad, sad attempt at humor. Shame on me? I was just kidding. I definitely wouldn't want him to ACTUALLY call in and lie, I figured by now he assumed the issue was the actual set up and some other adjustments needed to be made. I really am smarter than that, just a sad little attempt at woman humor :/ :newbie:


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

Wintrmte said:


> Optical cable between the AV receiver and DirecTV Receiver.


I also have a Sharp 60" led connected with optical from an HR24 (and the audio issues that go with it). If I use the tv speakers and the AV, I have to change the audio delay on the AV to match the tv (dvd's are really off!). Most of my Directv lip-synch issues are with the Starz movie channels. Usually I can do a pause or rewind and the lip-sync issues will improve.


----------



## jtudor (Feb 24, 2008)

Wintrmte said:


> Curious though, does that degrade sound quality if I do the TV and Audio through the receiver using the HDMI cable?


No it will not degrade the sound because you are dealing with digital bits and bytes here, not analog audio.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Actually, I have a Sharp 60" and run the video to a DVDO switcher/processor, and the audio directly to the A/V receiver with Toslink optical, and even when I put the processor in game mode (passthru, no delays), I have no sync issues. So, I am thinking perhaps you have one of the Sharp's processor funtions activated which may be causing this problem. Since I dont know how many of these settings are available on your Sharp, Ill just list out all my settings on my TV after calibration, and you can try what you like. If it doesnt work, you can always restore the defaults...

Pay special attention to Fine Motion, Active Contrast, and Film Mode as those can affect timing/sync. You can ignore the color tweaking settings, unless you want to try them out.

Picture Mode: User
OPC: Off
Backlight -10
Contrast +32
Brightness -4
Color -8
Tint +6
Sharpness +2

ADVANCED:
CMS Hue
R+5
Y-5
G-1
C 0
B 0
M -10

CMS Saturation

R +6
Y 0
G +2
C 0
B +3
M +15

CMS Value
ALL 0

Color Temp - HIGH - all gains 0
Fine Motion Enhanced - OFF
Active Contrast - Off
Gamma Adjust 0
Film Mode - OFF
Digital Noise Reduction - AUTO
Monochrome - OFF

POWER CONTROL
Power Saving - OFF
No Signal Off -Disable
No Operation Off - Disable

AUDIO
Auto Volume Off
Clear Voice Off


----------



## captdantman (Aug 4, 2012)

I have the same issue. I have a Sony STR-DE898 AV reciever. Can you tell me if I have an audio delay that can fix this? If I try to use the digital output from my Sharp TV to the AV reciever, it downgrades the audio to PCM. If I run the output from my comcast DVR to the Sony AV reciever, then I have the synch issue. Currently I run HDMI from comcast DVR to Sharp TV.


----------



## captdantman (Aug 4, 2012)

captdantman said:


> I have the same issue. I have a Sony STR-DE898 AV reciever. Can you tell me if I have an audio delay that can fix this? If I try to use the digital output from my Sharp TV to the AV reciever, it downgrades the audio to PCM. If I run the output from my comcast DVR to the Sony AV reciever, then I have the synch issue. Currently I run HDMI from comcast DVR to Sharp TV.


I found "AV Synch" in my owners manual. .docs.sony.com/release/STRDE898rev.pdf on page 39. It says useful for large plasma TVs etc. But it also says parameter not valid when using Multi Channel IN or analog direct. Does that mean using the digital out from my TV to the digital IN of my reciever will not work? I was not able to post the URL as it says i am new member to site.


----------



## n3vino (Oct 2, 2011)

Wintrmte said:


> We just recently upgraded our TV to a new 60" Sharp Aquos LED TV and have been having a heck of a time with lip sync issues (audio out of sync with TV).
> 
> Our setup is fairly simple, from the HR22 HD-DVR, we are going HDMI to the TV and the optical cable to the stereo receiver.
> 
> ...


 Do you have the same issue using the tv speakers? They should be working using the HDMI cable to your TV.


----------



## arrowgant (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi, I just purchased a Sharp 70" TV. I see lip sync issues going through an Onkyo HDMI receiver. I set audio delay to 100 ms - that is the max that this receiver allows. It still did not sync up right for some feeds.

TO eliminate the receiver, I ran a HDMI cable direct from Comcast box to the TV. For some channels I still see the lip sync issue. I did not find any option in the TV for an audio delay.

If I use Netflix App on the TV, lip sync is even worse. I turned off DNR, active contrast everything, and things are better. But then the question I have on my mind is - is it worth for me to spend all this money on a new TV when I cannot even use the new picture technology? I still have time to return/exchange the TV. Wanted to get thoughts from some of you experiences folks before making a call. Any help will be appreciated. 

TIA.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Wintrmte said:


> Optical cable between the AV receiver and DirecTV Receiver.
> 
> I'll get the model number when I go downstairs, but don't think it has a delay -- it's kind of old and doesn't even have HDMI input/outputs on it.
> 
> ...


Most of the AV receivers have a delay of he sound built into them and it is just a matter of finding what they call it and where in the menu setup it is located.
My Yamaha does not have HDMI and I am setup using the optical to it and the video cable is run from the DTV receiver directly to the TV.
I turned on my TV speakers and got an echo. I adjusted the AV delay until they matched and then turned the TV speakers off.

The newer receivers that Have the HDMI input and outputs work very well most of the time and do not degrade the audio. In fact they have more options than the optical cable does. My son's Yamaha has the HDMI and he has used it and used it with the optical cable and says there does not appear to be a difference in the sound quality.

My AV calls the item sound delay and his being newer refers to it as lipsynch.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

FYI, here's my situation.

HR24 connected to Samsung 46" LED TV via HDMI. Then the optical output from the TV to a Samsung Soundbar. Worked great until I decided to use my OTA for a few shows. This is when I noticed the AV synch problem only on OTA channels. The soundbar has an AV synch function, but I didn't want to have to change that each time I watched OTA. So back to the DNS stations for me.


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

jdspencer said:


> FYI, here's my situation.
> 
> HR24 connected to Samsung 46" LED TV via HDMI. Then the optical output from the TV to a Samsung Soundbar. Worked great until I decided to use my OTA for a few shows. This is when I noticed the AV synch problem only on OTA channels. The soundbar has an AV synch function, but I didn't want to have to change that each time I watched OTA. So back to the DNS stations for me.


I have the same exact setup on my Samsung 55" LED, though I don't use any OTA. Do you have the same issues when using other services such as Netflix?

Side note to everything that has been said, I use Serviio to wirelessly communicate all of the media on my computer throughout my home. Though I have virtually no issue with lip synch while watching the HR24, I do notice the lip synch being perfect while watching streamed media across my network. It's only slightly closer than watching Directv but there is a difference.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

I have the WD TV Plus HD Media server that is connected to the TV on a separate HDMI port.
There is no problem with the AV synch when using it for Netflix or with playing back attached storage files.


----------



## Captain Spaulding (Jul 12, 2005)

I had a 60" Sharp TV that I returned because I was unhappy with a number of things about it, intermittent lip sync problems being one of them. It seems to be a "Sharp thing" as the same video sources connected to both Sony and Panasonic TVs had no such problems.


----------



## sweep49 (Jul 15, 2008)

I have a new model 70" Sharp. I use the composite audio out on the tv to a Zvox sound bar, and have had no lip synch issues whatsoever.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

I've experienced lip sync issues on C-SPAN 1 and C-SPAN 2. The Congressmen and Senators are talking out of both sides of their mouths. :sure:


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

MysteryMan said:


> I've experienced lip sync issues on C-SPAN 1 and C-SPAN 2. The Congressmen and Senators are talking out of both sides of their mouths. :sure:


Are you sure it's just not 3d?


----------



## zamzickles (Sep 21, 2007)

Sharp 60" with Onkyo receiver same sync problems. 7 devices switched through the Onkyo. All with varying degrees of sync problems. The problem is there is no way to advance the audio, only delay it and that's the problem to begin with. That said, it probably isn't anything to do with Directv.


----------

